# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Ogen en houding (3)

## peteroomens

Mijn vorige artikel ging over integrale geneeskunde. Anders gezegd: het verband tussen verschillende visies en de toepassing van een gezamenlijke aanpak hieruit volgend. Eerder beschreef ik al de relatie tussen het *zien en de houding*.

De volgende test mag *uitsluitend veilig* gedaan worden:
zoek voldoende bewegingsruimte *zonder obstakels* waarover gestruikeld kan wordenvraag iemand recht tegenover je te gaan staan op maximaal 4 à 5 metersluit vervolgens de ogen enzet 4 à 5 niet te grote stappen voorwaarts
Open je ogen en kijk of de persoon nog steeds recht tegenover je staat. Waarschijnlijk niet. Waarschijnlijk ben je naar een kant afgeweken, die van je 'verkorte' oftewel je standbeen (zie eerder artikel). Met geopende ogen was je gewoon rechtdoor gelopen. De zichtinformatie corrigeert dan de bewegingsinformatie, met name in de kleine hersenen.

Nogmaals, doe deze test uitsluitend onder toezicht, in een veilige ruimte en niet wanneer je onzeker bent of snel valt!! Laat iemand je desnoods begeleiden.

Peter.

----------

